# para e ao (Português do Brasil)



## FloMar

Hello Everyone

Quero verificar quais das expressões posso utilizar- ir para o trabalho (to go there in order to work) ir para trabalho( is this correct)?, ir ao trabalho (to go there i.e. to the place that I work), ir para a cama (in order to sleep) , ir para cama (not sure if this is correct) ir a' cama (to my bed with no indication of what I plan to do there?)
perguntas sobre a pronu'cia: Quando se diz ven*de*dora o *de* se pronuncia de? Mas quando se diz ven*de*, o *de* pode se pronuncia dje mas nao quando se diz ven*de*mos.
A palavra *que* sempre se pronuncia da mesma forma? Na frase 'O que e' que ele diz'? os que se pronunciam como na frase 'que horas sao '?

Alguem que trabalho num botequim pode ser o atendente ou o garcom dependendo do estilo do estabelecimento?

Atenciosamente
Florence


----------



## Joca

Geralmente dizemos: ir pro trabalho. Também é comum: ir para o trabalho. "Ir ao trabalho" também é possível, embora possa implicar uma permanência mais curta: ou seja, você vai ao trabalho, não exatamente para trabalhar, mas para apanhar algum documento ou para falar com alguém, e depois volta. 

Não se usa "ir para trabalho", ou seja, o artigo é sempre usado. 

Em "vendedora", o "de" soa como "de" mesmo. Em "vende", na pronúncia de algumas regiões do Brasil, o "de" de fato soa como dji ou di. Já em "vendemos", é como em "vendedora".

Sim, "que" não modifica a pronúncia.

Sim, também, quem trabalha num botequim, pode ser atendente ou garçom. Em geral, os garçons usam uniformes e trabalham em locais mais refinados, restaurantes à la carte, por exemplo, mas é possível encontrar garçons também em botequins.


----------



## verdas gong

Vou pro trabalho  / Vou no trabalho.  mais informal
Vou ao trabalho. mais formal

Fui pra padaria. / Fui na padaria. mais informal
Fui à padaria. mais formal

com lá/aí se evita a:

Vou lá à padaria. (soa mal)
Vou lá na padaria. (soa normal)


----------



## gato radioso

Achava que o importante era se ia-se algures para alguma coisa que demorasse muito ou não.


----------



## Brasileiro130971

o *de* e o *que* no Brasil é uma bagunça total, depende com quem falar (pessoas idosas, ou pessoas com pouco estudos) e tem regiões que falam como fosse um *i* ou um* é*....
em geral falando corretamente deve ser sempre a mesma coisa.


----------



## FloMar

Joca said:


> Geralmente dizemos: ir pro trabalho. Também é comum: ir para o trabalho. "Ir ao trabalho" também é possível, embora possa implicar uma permanência mais curta: ou seja, você vai ao trabalho, não exatamente para trabalhar, mas para apanhar algum documento ou para falar com alguém, e depois volta.
> 
> Não se usa "ir para trabalho", ou seja, o artigo é sempre usado.
> 
> Em "vendedora", o "de" soa como "de" mesmo. Em "vende", na pronúncia de algumas regiões do Brasil, o "de" de fato soa como dji ou di. Já em "vendemos", é como em "vendedora".
> 
> Sim, "que" não modifica a pronúncia.
> 
> Sim, também, quem trabalha num botequim, pode ser atendente ou garçom. Em geral, os garçons usam uniformes e trabalham em locais mais refinados, restaurantes à la carte, por exemplo, mas é possível encontrar garçons também em botequins.


 Agradeço


----------



## FloMar

Brasileiro130971 said:


> o *de* e o *que* no Brasil é uma bagunça total, depende com quem falar (pessoas idosas, ou pessoas com pouco estudos) e tem regiões que falam como fosse um *i* ou um* é*....
> em geral falando corretamente deve ser sempre a mesma coisa.


É bom saber.


----------



## Ari RT

É uma questão de "usage", como há muitas em Inglês.
Se ouço "vou para o trabalho", entendo que a pessoa está se dirigindo ao seu local habitual de trabalho, onde pretende cumprir suas funções como sempre;
Se ouço "ir para trabalho", meu cérebro dá algumas voltas em busca de um contexto onde essa construção se aplique. Aproximadamente, e com bastante boa vontade, posso supor que em um avião se encontrem duas pessoas, uma viajando "a" turismo e a outra indo "a" trabalho ou "para" trabalhar. Se o interlocutor é estrangeiro, entendo como uma aproximação suficientemente boa para viajar "a" trabalho, mas um nativo não usaria essa construção;
Se ouço "ir ao trabalho", entendo o mesmo que Joca: vou ao local de trabalho, não necessariamente para perfazer minhas obrigações habituais; 

Se mudarmos o local de ida, a lógica permanece aproximadamente a mesma, mas não se fie na lógica. Insisto, é uma questão de usage. Não se diz em Inglês "I'm going home" significando ir para a própria casa? E para a casa de outra pessoa "going *TO *James' home"? I'm going to work = vou trabalhar / I'm going to my work = my workplace?

Assim, 
Vou para a cama / para o quarto = vou até a cama/quarto fazer o que habitualmente se faz ali, dormir;
Vou até a cama / à cama = vou até o local onde está a cama, não necessariamente para dormir;
Ficou de cama = está doente;
Levou a namorada para a cama = fez sexo com a namorada.


----------



## Joca

Ari RT said:


> .........
> ......
> ......
> Levou a namorada para a cama = fez sexo com a namorada.



Ari, não necessariamente.  Ela podia estar muito cansada, tonta, passando mal, sei lá, qualquer coisa do gênero, mas, em 70% dos casos, você estaria certo.


----------



## Ari RT

Taí uma alma pura...


----------



## Joca

Então, tá. Em 99,99% dos casos, estarias certo. Viu, não sou tão puro assim...


----------



## gato radioso

Joca said:


> Então, tá. Em 99,99% dos casos, estarias certo. Viu, não sou tão puro assim...



Bom, vou proposar textualmente à minha mulher isso que vocês dizem.
Para ver o que é que ela faz.


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> ir para o trabalho (to go there in order to work)


Yes, it is correct.
You have also: Vou trabalhar/Ir trabalhar.


FloMar said:


> ir para trabalho( is this correct)?


No, it's wrong.


FloMar said:


> ir ao trabalho (to go there i.e. to the place that I work)


Yes, it's correct.


FloMar said:


> ir para a cama (in order to sleep)


Yes, it's acceptable. however "Ir deitar-se" (go to bed) would be a better choice of words.
In Portuguese "ir para a cama" it might be used to go read a book or whatever.
In English when you say "sleep with someone" we say "ir para a cama com alguém".


FloMar said:


> ir para cama (not sure if this is correct)


No, it is incorrect. The article "a" is missing.


FloMar said:


> ir à cama (to my bed with no indication of what I plan to do there?)


Yes, it's correct. You may also say: Ir até à cama.
When we didn't sleep (on the bed) for some reason, because we spent the night fishing, for example. We say.
Hoje não fui à cama. "Não fui à cama" expression to say that we didn't sleep.
But you don't think about this like when we say "ir à cozinha, ou ir à casa de banho"
Ir à cama, it's a little unusual, because we don't have a lot of things in bed... we may do a lot of things, but this is another story.



FloMar said:


> perguntas sobre a pronu'cia


This is for the Brazilian friends


----------



## metaphrastes

FloMar said:


> Quando se diz ven*de*dora o *de* se pronuncia de? Mas quando se diz ven*de*, o *de* pode se pronuncia dje mas nao quando se diz ven*de*mos.


Florence, parece um caos, mas há uma regra universal, que é usada de maneira diferente conforme o sotaque ou acento regional _(regional accent). _Chama-se: _redução vocal (vowel reduction). _A redução vocal acontece quando uma vogal qualquer é pronunciada de forma diferente, quando ocorre numa sílaba átona _(in an unstressed syllable)._
Exemplo: nós escrevemos _ovo _mas dizemos, quase sempre, _"ôvu". _Por que? O "o" final não é acentuado, e _reduz _para "u", que é mais fechado e menos sonoro que o "o".
Note que em geral, as sílabas átonas que ocorrem *depois *do acento são mais reduzidas do que as que ocorrem *antes *do acento. Assim, "monótono" diz-se _"monótonu": _só o último "o" é reduzido para "u".
_(Em Portugal, a tendência é reduzir também as vogais *antes *do acento, mas vamos ignorar isto por agora)
_
No caso do "e", quando acontece *depois *do acento, no Brasil, reduz para "i". Em vez de _leite quente, _dizemos _leiti quenti. _A não ser no Rio Grande do Sul, onde não reduzem as vogais - deve ser a proximidade com os Uruguaios e Argentinos, e a língua Espanhola, que não costuma reduzir as vogais.

Mas temos de acrescentar outra regra: _t+i _ou _d+i _são _palatalizados_. Por que? Porque o "i" é dito com a língua toda para a frente, e isto "amolece" o "t" e o "d", que são feitos com a ponta da língua. A _palatalização _é dizer estas consoantes duma forma mais suave, em que a ponta da língua enrola. Isto faz o som "tchi" ou "dji".

Se juntar a regra da redução vocal (o _e _depois da sílaba tónica reduz para _"i"_) e a da palatalização das consoantes dentais antes do "i" ("ti" e "di" dizem-se "tchi" e "dji") nós vemos que a pronúncia final de _leite quente _é _leitchi quentchi.
_
A maneira de _reduzir as vogais _e a maneira de _palatalizar as consoantes _é que caracterizam o sotaque ou acento de cada terra. Mas *tudo depende de onde estiver o acento tónico.
*
Assim, no caso de _vendedora, _o _de _está *antes do acento: *no Brasil, *não reduz. Se não reduz para "i", não palataliza o "d". *Mas no caso de _diamante, _no Rio de Janeiro, diz-se: _"djiamante", _porque está escrito "i". Veja que o "i" é uma vogal fechada, que se diz com os dentes quase encostados: *não se pode reduzir o "i".*

No caso da palavra _que_, em geral, é uma palavra _átona_, isto é, _sem acento. _Então, na maior parte do Brasil, a pronúncia é _qui. _Mas em alguns casos, como em _"Por que?!!!" _o "que" é acentuado. Neste caso, diz-se com o som de "e" fechado: _"por quê".
_
O caso do _"de" _é semelhante ao do _"que", _só que dificilmente o _de _vai ser acentuado. No Brasil, penso que a única região que não vai dizer _"di" _é no Rio Grande, mas posso estar enganado.


----------



## Guigo

"O caso do _"de" _é semelhante ao do _"que", _só que dificilmente o _de _vai ser acentuado. No Brasil, penso que a única região que não vai dizer _"di" _é no Rio Grande, mas posso estar enganado."

Em Pernambuco e várias partes do Norte e Nordeste também. 

Recomendo ouvir, no youtube, a canção "Vou danado pra Catende", ao vivo, com os pernambucanos Alceu Valença e Lula Cortes e o paraibano Zé Ramalho ou a versão de estúdio, com Alceu Valença.


----------



## metaphrastes

Guigo said:


> Em Pernambuco e várias partes do Norte e Nordeste também [não dizem "di"].


Certo, esqueci que no Nordeste é comum se abrir vogais que em quase toda a parte seriam _reduzidas _ou _fechadas _em algum grau: _"córação, Nórdéste, Pérnambuco, ápáziguár", &c._
Esta pronúncia das vogais sempre abertas faz alguns portugueses pensarem que todas as sílabas são acentuadas, o que não é verdade: são acentuadas pela entoação mais elevada, mas sem alteração no grau de abertura das vogais.
Para um português, um "a" átono sempre tem um som mais fechado, mais surdo, indefinido, que os fonologistas chamam _schwa - _semelhante ao _e _de _father._ A boca abre-se menos, a língua eleva-se um pouco, de modo que fica a meio caminho entre um _a _e um _e._ Este é um dos elementos que marca a sonoridade do português europeu como mais _surdo _ou _fechado._
No caso do Nordeste, estes meios-tons ou meias-tintas são inexistentes.

Em todo o caso, se não dizem _"di", _também não palatalizam, de certeza: não dizem _"dje", _porque só o som de _"i" _produz a palatalização.


----------



## Joca

Aqui em Santa Catarina o *de* também se pronuncia *de*. Não estou certo em relação ao Paraná.


----------



## Guigo

Joca said:


> Aqui em Santa Catarina o *de* também se pronuncia *de*. Não estou certo em relação ao Paraná.



Não são (ou eram) os paranaenses conhecidos como "leitê-quentê", por sua (deles) maneira peculiar de falar? Na verdade, pelas minhas pesquisas esta seria uma herança dos tropeiros sorocabanos e ituanos, que tinham Curitiba e outras cidades e povoações do sul da capitania de São Paulo (o Paraná foi paulista até 1853) como pousadas durante as viagens que faziam entre São Pedro do Rio Grande e as Minas Geraes de São Paulo, no século XVIII.


----------



## Joca

Não tenho certeza, mas acho que essa história do LEITE QUENTE é mais do Interior do Paraná (região de Pato Branco), que foi colonizada por gaúchos.


----------



## metaphrastes

Joca said:


> Não tenho certeza, mas acho que essa história do LEITE QUENTE é mais do Interior do Paraná (região de Pato Branco), que foi colonizada por gaúchos.


Deve ser, Joca. Tenho família em Curitiba e nunca me lembra ter ouvido lá o LEITÊ QUENTÊ, que sempre associei com o Rio Grande do Sul.
PS: tenho alguma família também em Florianópolis, e não me lembra esta pronúncia. Os curitibanos riam-se dos catarinenses por falarem muito cantado, quase como os italianos. E é verdade


----------



## Guigo

Digitei "leite quente paraná" no google e me apareceram 604.000 resultados.

Pincei este artigo, que achei interessante: 
De onde veio o “leite quente” do curitibano? Veja a explicação do professor Hélio Puglielli.  | JWS

Mas há muito mais coisas no google e também no youtube.


----------

